# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ابو سته (احمر الهوي)

## مصطفى منصور

*ابو سته انا صاحب القرار اما المريخ او البقاء في الهلال الابيضديربي سبورت : الأبيض··خص نجم وسط هلال الأبيض يوسف أبوستة ديربي سبورت بتصريحات نارية أفصح من خلالها عن وجهته المقبلة مؤكداً رغبته الجادة في اللعب للمريخ مشيراً بقوله لازلت لاعب هلال التبلدي ولم تنته مدة عقدي معه ولكن ذلك لا يمنح فريقي الحق في تحديد وجهتي القادمة لأنه تعاقد معي لألعب له وليس للتحكم في مصيري وأنا عبر ديربي سبورت أوكد إحترامي الكامل لعقدي مع أزرق كردفان فإن وافقوا على إنتقالي للمريخ كان بها وإن لم يوافقوا فأنا لن أنتقل للهلال العاصمي وأفضل البقاء حيث أنا حتى إنتهاء عقدي وأنا من يوقع العقد وليس هلال الأبيض وبكل صراحة أقولها أنا مريخابي وأعشق المريخ وقد خدمت هلال الأبيض بكل تفانٍ وإخلاص ولم أقصر في أداء ضريبته يوماًوسأدافع عن ألوان عملاق كردفان لآخر لحظة في عقدي معه أما اختيار وجهتي القادمة فهذا الأمر بيدي وليس بيد الإدارة وأتمنى أن تحترم رغبتي.وأوجه رسالة لإدارة هلال التبلدي ولجماهيره العريضة التي أحببتها من كل قلبي فإن كانوا يرون بأنني قدمت أي إضافة للفريق فليسدو لي خدمة وذلك بإحترام رغبتي في تحديد وجهتي القادمة وأجدد تأكيداتي بأني أفضل البقاء مع فريقي على الإنتقال للهلال العاصمي الذي أحترمه كفريق كبير ولكنه لا يمثل إختياري بعد هلال الأبيض.
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*مرحبا بك في قلعة الكؤوس المحموله جوا
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*وين هو اللاعب في قبضة منو
                        	*

----------


## golden

*يوسف ابوستة مريخابي على السكين ولن يقبل اللعب للزناطير... هليل الابيض ممكن ما يفكو للمريخ حتى ينتهي عقده وده الشي البقدر يعملوه لارضاء كردن مؤقتا لكن اللاعب مابمشي الزناطير .
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*في كلام محبط والله هسي سمعتو جابسون و ابو6 في غرفة الزناطير كلام مؤكد 
لماذا العطلة في تسجيل جابسون يا مجلسنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناسنا لازم يتحركوا ويدعموا خطوته دي

الزناطير ديل ماعندهم امان

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ابو سته للجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

ابو سته للجلفوط



كروز   دا  لسه ماحدد قال الكلام  عند الادارة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

كروز   دا  لسه ماحدد قال الكلام  عند الادارة




هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

لمن اتكيفت والله اضحك الله سنك
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*ريحوا نفسكم
كلام الجرايد كله كذب فى كذب

القصد بيع الجريدة والمصداقية مافى جريدة بتفكر فيها
*

----------

